# Bank Line mates, where are they?



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I am looking for a few mates of mine, ex Bank Line who were apprentices with me, or cadets. Dave hannigan, Michael Pay and Andrew (Chop) Whittle.


----------



## andy huber (Oct 20, 2007)

Donald

Sailed with (Frank)Whittle as he liked to be call on his last trip prior to him going up for his 2nd mates in 1970. His previous trip had been 2years on the far east run. I was on my first trip had been on board a couple of months before Andy Joined in Glasgow. Learnt a great deal from him, had fantastic runs ashore with him.


----------

